# Adding Phonebook entries 2014 Altima SV (non-Nav)



## sdrum49 (Sep 22, 2013)

I can't figure out how to add individual phonebook entries to the phone. I have hundreds of entries in my cellphone contacts and I don't want to download them all. How do I create an entry for, say, Tom Johnson with a phone number associated?


----------

